# xjis.nls file needed to install language packs for IE6 SP1



## Gamez_girl

Where could I find the xjis.nls file since when I tried to install some language packs from View>Encoding, it said that it needs the winXP SP1 cd then it needed the xjis.nls file which I don't know where to file. How could I install these language packs without the xjis.nls file?


----------



## Pancake

Have you got Service Pack 1 for XP.If not go to Windows Update site and download it or look to the "C:\i386" folder in your directory


----------



## Gamez_girl

I have SP1 for XP, it came with the installation cd.


----------



## Pancake

Use that disc. The language packs are on there


----------



## Gamez_girl

how do I install the language packs from the disc, it is OEM. I click on the encoding language pack that is not installed and it ask for the disc which I pick in but later it asks for xjis.nls file which is not on the disc.


----------



## Pancake

Which pack do you want ??


----------



## Gamez_girl

The japenese and chinese one.


----------



## Pancake

Just change the options at the right in the download box for chinese. I take it you want to use them for Office XP.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...77-cd9f-4332-a6f1-52b85a6470bd&displaylang=en


----------



## Gamez_girl

thanks, will this also work with the internet explorer or just install the language pack for office XP? will I have to install the other file Office XP Tool: Global IME (Japenese)?


----------



## Pancake

This will only work with Office and will install itself,nothing else should be needed......i hope..ha ha


----------



## wwwquester

See my other post on this subject for solution to your problem. I don't know how it works but it does.


----------



## dys730

try copying XJIS.NLS from your windows cd to hard drive and rename to lower-case


----------

